
With Cryptocurrencies in Free Fall, One Big Firm Doubles Down - f3f3_
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/25/technology/andreessen-horowitz-cryptocurrencies-fund.html
======
sctb
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395493).

